# Garmin Echo 200



## sgt tee (Apr 13, 2013)

I was going to order one of these but there is a option window for 4in display 1200ft. 4in display600ft. 5in display 1500 ft. Now I usually dont fish lakes more then 100 ft deep but I would like the bigger screen. Would this option be critical for what I want it for, just fishing on a 12ft boat. I usually go with HB but heard good things about this little finder and great reviews, and the price is right, what can you guys tell me about those options, price does not change on any selection


----------



## Ringo Steele (Apr 13, 2013)

I am considering one of these also, so i will be looking forward to some first hand responses. The other options in the same price range would be the Lowrance Mark-5x/Pro and the Hummingbord 561, I believe. All 3 are dual-cone transducer models too.


----------



## PBRMINER (Apr 14, 2013)

I run 2 fish finders in that range both hummnbirds a Pirahnamax on the bow and a 550 at the stern (the previous model of the 561) I looked at the echo and it was comparable. personal preference at that point.


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 14, 2013)

I still did not get an answer about which option to choose on the drop down window, when you go to order one of these through Amazon, is more better, or should I go with the smallest depth??


----------



## TheMaestro (Apr 14, 2013)

The 5" one has a high resolution greyscale (usually means 16 levels of grey), but the 4" ones boast only 8 levels. Given that is not colour, the more levels the more contrast and definition on the screen.. That should be the consideration, Id go for the 5"...


----------



## TheMaestro (Apr 14, 2013)

Also should mention the 5" also has more pixels than the others, which goeshand in hand with tye high res displah


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank You


----------



## Ringo Steele (Apr 14, 2013)

The choices you listed had me confused until I saw your followup post about ordering from Amazon. They have the echo 100, echo 150, and the echo 200 listed together. The 100 is the 4"/600' model, the 150 is 4"/1200', and the 200 is the 5"/1500' model. I would choose the 200 for the 5" higher resolution display, 16 shade gray-scale, and increased power output.


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 14, 2013)

Is this unit easy to use and read when you are under fish?? Are all those V like items on the screen suppose to be fish???


----------



## Ringo Steele (Apr 14, 2013)

The arches shown on the photo are a "Demo" mode simulation. They are are supposed to represent fish. However, I noticed some of the other brands display simulations, and they must be marking sharks of something from the size of the arches! :---) :roll:


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 15, 2013)

Yea I always get that with these fish finders


----------



## PBRMINER (Apr 19, 2013)

TheMaestro said:


> The 5" one has a high resolution greyscale (usually means 16 levels of grey), but the 4" ones boast only 8 levels. Given that is not colour, the more levels the more contrast and definition on the screen.. That should be the consideration, Id go for the 5"...




THIS IS IMPORTANT! I bought the Pmax 150 last year and a friend gave me a 550 this year the clarity difference is night and day and the 550 sucks by today's standards


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 19, 2013)

Cant find anything on the 550, are you saying this 550 is better??? Need a link if you got it


----------



## Ringo Steele (Apr 20, 2013)

Sound like he is saying the 550 is worst. Just need to know if he is referring to the HUMMINGBIRD 550 in his signature line, or the Garmin echo 550 that is available. :?


----------

